# OnOne Inbred 26 er Aufbauthread



## bambusa (27. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

 nun hab ich mir einen neuen Rahmen zulegen müssen, nachdem mir bei meinem Storck Rebbel die Gabel abgebrochen ist auf der Schauinsland Abfahrt. 
Rad totalschaden, fahrer ....sprechen wir nicht drüber.
Es sollte wieder was cc lastiges sein und da ich schon ein Gimp von OnOne habe wurde es das Inbred in 20 Zoll.
Habe mich schon lange nicht mehr mit dem Thema Radaufbau beschäftigt und so hoffe ich ein paar gute Tipps und Ratschläge zu bekommen.Das letzte mal war so vor 9 Jahren, vor den Kindern noch.

Mal zur Rahmenwahl.

-Ich bin 1,81cm groß
-schrittlänge 86
-und lange Arme

Zum Rahmen:

-OnOne inbred 20 er Rahmen 
-26 Laufräder
-in schwarz


Mit Bestellt hab ich:
- Sattelstütze von Planet x http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/SPPXSLT3D/planet-x-superlight-team-3d-forged-alloyseatpost
- Klemme von On Onehttp://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/SCOO6061T6/on-one-tech-series-cnc-quick-release-seatclamp


Gabel habe ich mir eine Rock Shok Reba mit 120mm und Steckachse überlegt.
Habt ihr eine Idee für einen Steuersatz ?
Am liebsten von Schimano da der Preis recht gut passt.

Tja, Schaltung , Antrieb, Bremse und so da bin ich recht unschlüssig.
Bin jetzt noch vorne 3 Fach und hinten mit 8 Ritzeln gefahren, war eigentlich total zufrieden.
Nur am Berg mit Kinderhänger wars manchmal lästig und 2 Fach sieht einfach netter aus.

Passen die Bsa Innenlager und wie ist das mit der länge ?

Gruß und Danke

Stieve


----------



## shibby68 (27. Oktober 2015)

hey und schön dass wieder einer mehr inbred fährt.
selber fahre ja das 29er teil davon. gutes, solides rad.
die rebea in 120 mm halte ich für zu lang. eventl. lieber max. 100mm ausschau halten. Steuersatz Ritchey passt mir gut. Fsa fahren auch viele. Wenn es bissl mehr sein darf, HOPE.
Bsa passt, normalerweise 73mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bambusa (27. Oktober 2015)

So da is es das schöne Teil.


----------



## nightwolf (27. Oktober 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> (...) Bsa passt, normalerweise 73mm


Ich hab auch vor ein paar Wochen einen Inbred Rahmen einfliegen lassen, Innenlagergehaeuse ist 68mm _(ist zwar die Version mit den nach hinten offenen Bahngabelenden, aber ob das an diesem Punkt einen Unterschied macht? - 26er Laufradgroesse) _


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Oktober 2015)

Bin mal gespannt, ob du das Hinterrad ohne Weiteres in den Rahmen bekommst. Ich musste an den Ausfallenden mit der Feile hantieren, damit ich das Hinterrad hineinbekomme (da sonst problemlos in alle anderen Rahmen passt). Und auch jetzt ist es nicht gerade einfach, das Hinterrad herauszubekommen.
Ich würde auch eher eine Gabel mit 100 anstatt 120 mm Federweg empfehlen. In meinem Inbred ist ein Reverse Twister (Steuersatz) verbaut. Der baut schön flach und ist sehr schlank.
Ansonsten solltest du verbauen, worauf du Lust hast. Wenn's dir besser passt, dann halt 3-fach, auch wenn dir die Optik von 2-fach besser gefällt.



nightwolf schrieb:


> _aber ob das an diesem Punkt einen Unterschied macht?) _


Tut es nicht - das Inbred mit vertikalen Ausfallenden hat ebenfalls 68 mm Gehäusebreite.


----------



## bambusa (28. Oktober 2015)

Gut, dann werd ich nach einem 68 mm Innenlager schauen.
Wie gesagt, ich hab schon lange nicht mehr geschraubt und war mir einfach unsicher was für ein Innenlager passt.
Die Kettenliene sollte ja auch passen dann.
Habe noch ein laufrad mit einer dt swiss Onyx Nabe und irgeneiner alten Downhillfelge  mit nem Fat Albert Mantel im Keller gefunden.

Wiegt stolze 2,5 Kilo.
Werd ich wohl umspeichen.

Gruß Stieve


----------



## nightwolf (28. Oktober 2015)

Grade kam mein Paeckchen, wo mein 68er Innenlager drin ist. Heute mittag werde ich es evtl. schnell gleich noch reinschrauben.
Dann kann ich ja posten, ob es gepasst hat 

@bambusa: Die Kettenlinie haengt ja dann primaer mit der Kurbelgarnitur zusammen, zumindest wenn Du HT2 oder dgl. verbaust.
Bei Vierkant z. B. kann man noch mit der Laenge der Welle Einfluss nehmen, aber bei den 'moderneren' Systemen ist die Welle ja fest an der Kurbel.

P.S.: Nach dem Gewuerge heute Mittag wuerde ich _'erstmal Gewinde nachschneiden (lassen)'_ empfehlen


----------



## bambusa (28. Oktober 2015)

Gewinde werd ich machen.
Da ist auch nen kleiner Grat der weg muss.

Ne hollowtech solls schon werden, nur passt auf die onyx Nabe leider nur eine 9 Fach Kasette.
Jaja die Kettenlinie ist mir noch ein rätsel.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. Oktober 2015)

Auf die Onyx passt auch eine 10-fach-Kassette, die sind beim MTB nämlich gleich breit! Kannst also nehmen, was Dir besser gefällt.

Soll das ganze eher günstig bleiben?
Welches Farbkonzept gibt es denn, falls es eines gibt? Bei Ebay ist nämlich gerade ein Acros AH01 für 29 € drin, allerdings ist der rot.
Ein Cane Creek 10 EC 34 wäre sicherlich auch nicht verkehrt.

Gabel würde ich auch bei 100 mm bleiben. 120 sind zuviel. Die passen eher ins 456.

Bremsen: Ist Geschmackssache, welche Hebel einem am besten liegen, was für einen Druckpunkt man bevorzugt und ob man irgendwelche Vorbehalte gegen Öl oder Dot hat. Günstig und im Regelfall recht zuverlässig sind Shimanobremsen. Da würden eigentlich schon Deore reichen. Sind insbesondere für Leute zu empfehlen, die nicht soviel Erfahrung mit Scheibenbremsen haben, weil z. B. das Entlüften von mehr Leuten schneller richtig gemacht wird als etwa bei Avid (die ich persönlich ansonsten eigentlich lieber mag).

Schaltung: Ist eigentlich ziemlich egal. Ab Deore bzw. X.7 schaltet alles. Was einem persönlich liegt, ist reine Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich würde bei SRAM die Schalthebel eher als X.9 denn als X.7 nehmen, weil die Schaltwege deutlich kürzer sind. Das finde ich angenehmer. X.7 funktionieren natürlich auch.


----------



## bambusa (29. Oktober 2015)

Fein das mit der Onyx.
Dann kommt wohl 10 Fach drauf.
Ob 2 oder 3 Blätter vorne weiß ich noch nicht. Hier im Schwarzwald hatt es halt doch den ein oder andren langen Anstieg.
Mit Kinderhänger oft ne Quall.
Farbkonzept , naja bunt solls eigentlich nicht werden.
Gabel in weiß würd mir gefallen.
Schwarze Felgen und Speichen nur an den Ventilöffnungen jeweils zwei giftgrüne.
Nächste Woche gehts zu Schwiegereltern, da liegt noch das ein oder andre rum.
Muss mal schaun was ich da auftreib.
100mm werden es an der Gabel nur find ich nicht die passende Reba mit Steckachse.
Preislich soll es schon im Rahmen bleiben.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. Oktober 2015)

1 1/8" und Steckachse ist in der Tat nicht so leicht zu finden. Kannst Du die Vorderradnabe nicht auf Schnellspanner umbauen? Dann hast Du eine deutlich größere Auswahl, insbesondere auch gebraucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bambusa (29. Oktober 2015)

Falls jemand eine Anleitung hatt oder findet wie mann eine Reba solloair von 120 auf 100mm bekommt ...immer her damit.
Ich komm nicht von der Steckachse weg.
Was habt ihr an Umwerfern montiert?
Downpull oder Toppull?

Gruß

Stieve


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. Oktober 2015)

Pull geht nur Top. Swing geht Down oder Top. Derzeit hängt bei mir ein 953er XTR dran.


----------



## bambusa (30. Oktober 2015)

Also toppull.
Kommt ja von oben. 
Bei mir wirds ein xt.
Danke


----------



## bambusa (30. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Vorhin ein paar neue Teile sehr günstig erstanden.
- Kurbelgarnitur XT in  schwarz 10 Fach
- Schaltwerk Xt Schadow Plus 10 Fach
- Umwerfer Toppull XT
- Schalthebel XT i spec
- Bremse XT

Cockpit wird schön aufgeräumt.
Jetzt brauch ich noch nen vernünftigen Steuersatz.
70 Euro würd ich Ausgeben wollen aber auch gerne günstiger.
Und vielleicht in Weiß....

Gabel, wirds wohl doch die Reba mit Schnellspanner und 100mm.
Aber wiegesagt, wenn jemand weiß wie mann die neuen von 120mm runtertravelt ...ich geb einen aus.

Jetzt gehts dann los mit Basteln,und Photos gibts dann auch.
Laufräder puhhh, ganz schön teurer Spaß.
Wird wohl erstmal das alte 2,5 kilo Monster hinten reinkommen.
Der Backstein, mit der Onyx Nabe.
Und der Backstein ist auch noch rot Lackiert.
Vorne muß was neues her.Da hab ich nix mehr hier rumfahren.
Danke nochmal für die Tipps hier im Forum.

Gruß Stieve


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Oktober 2015)

bambusa schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Vorhin ein paar neue Teile sehr günstig erstanden.
> - Kurbelgarnitur XT in  schwarz 10 Fach
> - Schaltwerk Xt Schadow Plus 10 Fach
> ...



Ich habe den Reverse Twister im Inbred - flach, schlank und halbwegs leicht. Preis liegt auch noch im Rahmen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (31. Oktober 2015)

In weiß könntest Du vielleicht einen FSA Orbit MX nehmen, der ist nicht verkehrt und mit 45 € noch im Rahmen.
Die neuen Rebas kann man glaub nur noch durch Tauschen des Airshafts traveln. Früher konnte man einfach ein paar Spacer reinclipsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Oktober 2015)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> In weiß könntest Du vielleicht einen FSA Orbit MX nehmen, der ist nicht verkehrt und mit 45 € noch im Rahmen.



Einen schwarzen hätte ich sogar im Angebot


----------



## bambusa (31. Oktober 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Einen schwarzen hätte ich sogar im Angebot



Vielleicht mal schaun.


Bin grad bei den Schwiegereltern und irgendwie haben sich meine alten Bikeparts verabschiedet.
ich nehm mal mit was ich noch finde und schau dann weiter.


----------



## bambusa (31. Oktober 2015)

Ohje, schaut schlecht aus hier.
Hab noch einen Funn Serial killa Vorbau und nen Ritchey Riser Lenker rausgekramt.
Aber ganz ehrlich mit dem roten Backstein am Hinterbau und den alten fourcross Sachen hier, wirds nen 20 kilo Inbred.
Ne alte pyslo hab ich auch noch gefunden.
Kann nur besser werden .....verdammt.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (31. Oktober 2015)

Hab noch einen Haufen Teile rumliegen, war bisher zu faul, sie in den Bikemarkt reinzustellen.
Schreib doch mal, was Dir noch fehlt, vielleicht ist etwas dabei. Diverse Lenker/Vorbauten (u. a. Syntace F-99/Duraflite Carbon) z. B., ein Satz Martas in schwarz. Raceline-gelbe Durin und passende Marta; versch. Umwerfer, 9-fach Schaltwerke usw.


----------



## bambusa (2. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen.

Nach einer Mail an den Stefan von Gabelprofi.de, bin ich nun schlauer.
Die neuen Rebas lassen sich mit der Airshaft Kartusche der Sid auf 100mm runter traveln.
Die Reba mit 15mm Achse ist Bestellt und wird auf 100mm runtergetravelt.

@ geisterfahrer ...wenn ich wieder Daheim bin komm ich vielleicht drauf zurück.

Und hier noch der Link zum Airshaft
http://www.gabelprofi.de/index.php?...listtype=search&searchparam=11.4018.021.007&&

Gruß Stieve


----------



## bambusa (4. November 2015)

Tach zusammen,
immer noch nicht zuhause aber ein bisschen Zeit zum Gedanken machen.

Thema Pedale......

Ich fahre gerne nach der Arbeit noch eine kleine Feierabendrunde über den Berg.
Klickschuhe mag ich nicht mitnehmen zur Arbeit.
Habt ihr mir einen Tipp für LEICHTE Klickpedale mit Käfig.
Ich bin nicht der Typ der in Radklamotten zur Arbeit geht und sich dann Umzieht.

Preislich, hmm.
Mein Budget ist langsam erreicht .

Gruß

Stieve


----------



## bambusa (11. November 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin immernoch am warten auf die bestellten Teile und bis auf die Pedale fehlt noch ein Laufradsatz.
Die Onyx Nabe hätte es schon Verdient weiter zu Leben, allerdings gibt ja auch die Allternative mit nem System LF.

Mavic crossride oder Fulcrum Red Power hab ich entdeckt die mir vorerst genügen würden.
Was meint ihr reichen 24 Speichen bei den Mavics um auch mal nen Hänger zu ziehen oder auch mit Satteltaschen zu fahren ?
Vielleicht habt ihr mir ja auch noch einen Tipp.
@ Lupus
Der Twister ist bestellt.

Gruß


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. November 2015)

Die Crossride haben bei mir alles mitgemacht und hatten nach einigen Jahren auch noch einen guten Wiederverkaufswert. Es gibt aber auch Leute, bei denen machen sie sich nicht so gut...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. November 2015)

Ach Sch... ich habe ja ganz vergessen, noch Fotos von den Anbauteilen nachzuliefern! Heute bin ich bei Tageslicht nicht daheim, Morgen kommen sie. Sorry!


----------



## Wayne68 (13. November 2015)

Der Inbred Rahmen ist sehr schwer.Wasserrohre wurde zu einem XC Rahmen verschweißt.Aber Günstig im Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (13. November 2015)

Wayne68 schrieb:


> Der Inbred Rahmen ist sehr schwer.Wasserrohre wurde zu einem XC Rahmen verschweißt.Aber Günstig im Preis.


Für einen Stahlrahmen finde ich ihn nicht *sehr* schwer.


----------



## Wayne68 (13. November 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Für einen Stahlrahmen finde ich ihn nicht *sehr* schwer.



Ok.Meiner (modell 2012) wog in L ca 2430 gramm.
Der darauf folgende Cotic Soul (letzte Generation) wog in L 2025 gramm.
Ich finde den Inbred Rahmen gar nicht mal so schlecht in Anbetracht des günstigen Preises.
Da muss man halt Abstriche machen.In dem Fall das hohe Gewicht.
Wenn du den Rahmen als nicht schwer bezeichnest ist es auch OK.


----------



## bambusa (13. November 2015)

So heute ist ein bisserl was passiert.
Der twister ist drin und der Rahmen wurde auch Plangefräßt.
Kurbel hatt auch nach dem Gewinde nachschneiden ihren Platz gefunden.
Schaltwerk und Bremsen sind auch da, nur brauch ich noch Scheiben für 6 Loch.
Habt ihr mir einen Tipp.

XT Umwerfer passt leider nicht.
Die Schelle hatt zu viell Spiel.

Brauch da wohl ein reduzierstück auf 28,6mm.
Dachte das sei dabei 

Gruß Stieve


----------



## memphis35 (14. November 2015)

Ist leistbar http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-adapterschelle-s-34,9mm-auf-28,6mm-36909/wg_id-464


----------



## bambusa (14. November 2015)

Fein, danke für den link Memphis aber ich war grad im Fahrradladen um die Ecke und der gute Mann hat mir das Teil so in die Hand gedrückt.


----------



## memphis35 (14. November 2015)

Eigentlich logisch , habe selbst schon jede menge von den Einlagen weggeworfen .
Bin schon gespannt wie es fertig aussieht .


----------



## bambusa (16. November 2015)

Doppelpost


----------



## bambusa (16. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen.
Die Reba ist da und wurde mal provisorisch zusammen gesteckt.

Lupus sag mal wo kommt der Dicht-O Ring hin im Twister?

Gruß


----------



## bambusa (16. November 2015)

Sorry doppelpost.
Dafür noch ein Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (16. November 2015)

bambusa schrieb:


> Lupus sag mal wo kommt der Dicht-O Ring hin im Twister?


Kann ich aus dem Stehgreif gar nicht sagen. Aber ich _vermute_, dass er unter die Kappe kommt, die direkt unter dem Vorbau ist.


----------



## bambusa (19. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

der O Ring hat in der Topcup seinen Platz gefunden.
Ein paar Ringel Naben mit Dt 455 Felgen sind auch noch dazu gekommen.
Von Trickstuff gibt's noch Dächle Discs  und die passenden Adapter.
Vorn 180mm und hinten 160.

Jetzt is es dann bald fertig das Radel.
Gabelschaft wird noch abgesägt.


Und nu noch ein Bild


----------



## Alex0303 (30. November 2015)

Schöner Aufbau. Bin aufs Endergebnis gespannt.


----------



## bambusa (6. Dezember 2015)

Halllo zusammen,
das Rad wurde schon würdig eingefahren und es macht ne Menge Spaß.
Die Bremsscheibenadapter von Trickstuff da sag ich lieber nix zu.Die Dächledisk ...	  
Krumm wie ein . .. hmm, ja ja wie den.
Aufjedenfall eine bescheidene Qualität.
Hab mir für den Preis mehr erwartet.

Das Teil macht eine Menge Spaß und ich freu mich auf mehr.

Jetzt brauch ich noch Pedale mit Flat und Klick dann passt alles.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. Dezember 2015)

Schön geworden! 

Mit meinem Trickstuffadapter war ich auch unzufrieden - sie haben viel zu lange Schrauben mitgeliefert. Kann man zwar absägen, aber warum muss ich mir die Mühe machen? Der Adapter selber ist okay.


----------



## bambusa (26. Dezember 2015)

Kleine Weihnachtstour mit Kindern und Hund nach Horben.

 

Ich muss sagen, ich bin schwer zufrieden mit dem Inbred.
Schöne Feiertage.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teichholz (27. Mai 2016)

Hi, hab auch mit dem Rahmen geliebäugelt. Du hast bei 1,80 m einen 20 inch. Ist der nicht zu groß gewesen, oder kommst du gut klar. Auf der Seite von Onone wird ja eher ein 18inch Rahmen vorgeschlagen? Starrgabel?

VG

Teichholz


----------



## bambusa (5. Juni 2016)

Besser spät als nie.
Ja ich hab den 20 Zoll Rahmen und eine Rockshok Reba mit 100mm verbaut.
Ich bin 1,81m groß und mir passt die Geometrie.
Ich hab jetzt schon die ein oder andere längere Tagestour mit so 150 km gefahren und komme gut klar damit.
Auch auf dem Singeltrail geht es ganz gut aber natürlich nicht zum springen.
Da nehm ich dann doch lieber den Chikenway.

Gruß


----------

